# Schedule with live stream links for Todays NCAA D1 Women's Soccer Tournament Games



## cks1450 (Apr 27, 2021)

Iowa vs. Campbell | 3 p.m. EDT on April 27 | ESPN3
South Florida vs. Central Connecticut State | 3 p.m. EDT on April 27 | Tourbeau Sports Network
Denver vs. Loyola Chicago | 3 p.m. EDT on April 27 | Tourbeau Sports Network
Ole Miss vs. Bowling Green | 6 p.m. EDT on April 27 | Stretch Internet
New Mexico vs. Navy | 6 p.m. EDT on April 27
Rutgers vs. Southeastern Louisiana | 7 p.m. EDT on April 27 | ESPN3
Colorado vs. South Alabama | 7 p.m. EDT on April 27 | Tourbeau Sports Network
Washington vs. Liberty | 7 p.m. EDT on April 27 | Tourbeau Sports Network









						Santa Clara tops Florida State on PKs to win the DI women's soccer championship
					

After a thrilling regulation period ended 3-3, the third round matchup between Texas A&M and Oklahoma State went to a penalty kick shootout, where the Aggies prevailed after freshman Laney Carroll converted the winning kick.




					www.ncaa.com


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 1, 2021)

cks1450 said:


> Iowa vs. Campbell | 3 p.m. EDT on April 27 | ESPN3
> South Florida vs. Central Connecticut State | 3 p.m. EDT on April 27 | Tourbeau Sports Network
> Denver vs. Loyola Chicago | 3 p.m. EDT on April 27 | Tourbeau Sports Network
> Ole Miss vs. Bowling Green | 6 p.m. EDT on April 27 | Stretch Internet
> ...


Where was the rest of the week. Just saw this post but was looking online. FUBAR. Followed game results online.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 1, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Where was the rest of the week. Just saw this post but was looking online. FUBAR. Followed game results online.


Watched a decent Duke v AZ St game today on ESPN 3


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 2, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Watched a decent Duke v AZ St game today on ESPN 3





Kicker4Life said:


> Watched a decent Duke v AZ St game today on ESPN 3


Ugh! That’s the game I was looking to watch.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 2, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Ugh! That’s the game I was looking to watch.


If you have ESPN+, you can watch it on demand..


----------



## cks1450 (May 2, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Ugh! That’s the game I was looking to watch.


This link will allow you to watch the replay.

https://www.espn.com/watch/player/_/id/54711b2b-deed-4a3a-9d3b-29610f3df217

You will need to use the app if in your phone. They will let you watch if your internet service provider is included in their approved list.

Going forward, the ncaa updates this page below with new times for each round and as the games get closer, they post the links to the networks broadcasting the games.









						Santa Clara tops Florida State on PKs to win the DI women's soccer championship
					

After a thrilling regulation period ended 3-3, the third round matchup between Texas A&M and Oklahoma State went to a penalty kick shootout, where the Aggies prevailed after freshman Laney Carroll converted the winning kick.




					www.ncaa.com


----------

